# 2nd attempt with Rockler dovetail jig



## bigarm (May 21, 2015)

I had time to try the dovetail jig again today and I have to say I am getting somewhat frustrated. I seem to be unable to get the through dovetails deep enough. I am using my Festool 1400 and the jig. If I set the bit out too far it won't cut the wood and if I set it so it will cut the wood the resulting cut is not deep enough for the pins to match up. Any ideas on what the heck I am doing wrong. Also, the first dovetails which were too short were cut nicely, but later attempts are not as nice and look kind of jagged. If you have any ideas, I would love to hear them.
Also, I would like to ask a couple of other questions. Are the Leigh jigs worth the added expense? And what is the difference between the DR4 and the Super series. Is the DR4 worth the extra hundred dollars? If I upgrade, I want to do it right.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Can you please post pics of both the jig setup and the resulting bad joints?

M


----------



## bigarm (May 21, 2015)

I will try to take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Sold my dt jig a while back because I got tired of fiddling with it.

By the time I could get it set up, I realized I could probably have done a couple drawers by hand.

For me, the therapeutic effect of hand tools is a bonus.

No help for your issue, just a "been there done that" thought.


----------

